# This DIY Ring-Flash works!



## lextalionis (Oct 6, 2008)

If you enjoy shooting macro like I do and if you use a hot-shoe mounted flash such as a Canon Speedlite 430/580EX or Nikon Speedlite SB800 and find yourself wishing you had a ring-light or twin macro flash unit, but just can&#8217;t spring the several hundred dollars, then maybe this DIY Ring-Flash will work for you. The total material costs run around $50. You will need some power tools and a workbench with a vise.

Before reading further, please reference my Favorite shots of the summer with the DIY Ring Flash and see for yourself the lighting quality of this device.

I can't say exactly how many emails and PM's I've received asking me if I would consider building a DIY Ring-Flash for them, but I know it has been a lot. It's just not that simple of a build...it would take me 50 builds to even begin to become consistent. Not to mention, there are just too many variances with camera/lens/flash combos. Don't let this scare you though; it's a relatively easy build, especially if you watch the two videos below.

But when Kenj8246 (Kenny) sprung the question, I returned the offer if he would come up and visit me (about a 2 hour drive for him). Well it worked...I spent a few nights building the ring-flash part and then when Kenny arrived this morning with his Nikon D200, Sigma 150mm f/2.8 Macro, and SB 800 Flash, we finished the bracket-stay and completed a DIY Ring-Flash for him.

I took this opportunity to try my best to create two 10-min videos detailing the build process. I really want to help those out there interested to understand how it's built.

A few last points, this was never my original idea, I would like to thank this flickr user for publishing his photo tutorial. Also, it's important to understand that you can not use manual focus with this DIY Ring-Flash...even so, all of my past 2 months of summer macro photos were taken in AF with my Canon 30D and Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro lens.

My favorite shot this summer using this DIY Ring-Flash:







*Here are the build videos:*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b-Jozf7CAA"]Video Build 1 of 2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfvKH68NVnc"]Video Build 2 of 2[/ame]

Any questions, help, experiences, then please let us know.

Hope this helps!
Roy


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet!  Thanks!

Is this you too? [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikLIGMdxmIc&feature=related[/ame]

LOL!!!   :lmao:


----------



## lextalionis (Oct 6, 2008)

Yea that's me too...honestly I really liked the beer can version better...it just had that real DIY flare about it ;-)

Honestly though, the DIY Ring-Flash is 10 times better.

-Roy


----------



## F-Stop1.8 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd really like to give this a go (if I had the tools ) I tried a DIY ring-flash once and had very crappy results. lol. Thanks for posting this. It is now bookmarked.


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey that was fun!  I love the spontaneous nature of it, especially the FAN noise and people coming into the garage...  Great DIY spirit!  Rated *****

-Shea


----------



## lextalionis (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.  I really hope to see someone soon make one of these and give some feedback.

-Roy


----------



## F-Stop1.8 (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm going to talk to a buddy of mine and see if he has all the needed tools. If so, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 6, 2008)

lextalionis said:


> Thanks for the comments.  I really hope to see someone soon make one of these and give some feedback.
> 
> -Roy



I wouldn't mind modifying the design for on-camera flashes. 

That might be fun!


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting... I may do something like it this winter in my off time.  I'm not a big macro shooter, nor am I a big fan of beauty dishes (prefer off camera strobes), but it may be fun.

It is definitely not difficult to do... well done!


----------



## Dao (Oct 7, 2008)

I am not into Macro stuff yet.  But I do think your ring flash ROCKS!!!  And I like your macro photos as well.


----------

